# Zoological Newsletter Subscription £14



## Ursus (Jul 9, 2009)

Zoological Newsletter Subscription available £14 for a year.
If you are interested in zoos and private wild animal keeping this might be for you! PM me for further details.


----------



## Ursus (Jul 9, 2009)

Evening bump. : victory:


----------

